# Ohio Kayak Registration fell off



## rkierner (Jun 17, 2013)

Hopefully someone else has had this problem. I've had my kayak all of 6 months and have had it out 3 times. The registration sticker has disappeared. It never really stuck on there very well and I'm thinking that at some point (in transit or while fishing), it just caught the wind wrong and blew away. I'm not really impressed with the quality of the stickiness of those things.

My question: I have a picture of the registration, I could feasibly use a sharpie to write in the reg# on the boat itself. Does anyone know if this is a legal way of displaying the registration? Do I really need to display it or can I just always have a picture of the sticker (in my phone) to show someone that wants to see it.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Are you talking about the OH numbers or the tag that expires every three years? to avoid a ticket I think you need to get a replacement decal tag.

You also probably need to wash down the area with denatured alcohol to remove the "release" mold residue from the yak. I ended up using some "gorilla" glue to make sure everything is stuck well.


----------



## farleybucks (Aug 8, 2009)

If you are talking about the small alternative registration sticker I am suprised you lost it....we have those things on all of our demo/rental kayaks and never had a problem with one coming off. 
You can get a replacement for $4.....
http://watercraft.ohiodnr.gov/alternative


----------



## stex1220 (Mar 23, 2009)

When I was sticking mine on I was thinking that it was a cheap sticker and that it would probably fall off. I'll have to keep an eye on it and use some gorilla glue if I need to


----------



## rkierner (Jun 17, 2013)

Yeah it's the decal sticker. I'll have to get a replacement it looks like. I realize that the registration has to be paid but I just wish that it didn't need to be displayed.

My kayak is the plastic that isn't a smooth surface. I think that's why it didn't stick. I'll try the gorilla glue.

Thanks guys!


----------



## rkierner (Jun 17, 2013)

@Farleybucks thanks for the link. In case anyone else is interested, you cannot get the duplicate alternative registration sticker from a dealer, you have to go to the Morse Rd Office.


----------



## rkierner (Jun 17, 2013)

When I went to get the replacement sticker, I asked the lady about the gorilla glue. She said that I shouldn't do that because when I go to renew the registration, I have to remove the old sticker.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

rkierner said:


> She said that I shouldn't do that because when I go to renew the registration, I have to remove the old sticker.


I never have with my boat, I just put the new one, over the old and have had no problems


----------



## rkierner (Jun 17, 2013)

In case anyone is wondering, or looking for a similar solution...I got the replacement alternative sticker (you cannot get these at the store, you have to go to the DNR office on Morse Rd) for $4.00. I asked the very nice lady behind the glass for recommendations for getting it to stick. The lady "guaranteed" me it would stick and that I had a faulty sticker. I asked about the gorilla glue. She said that I could not use gorilla glue because I had to remove my old sticker when it was time for a renewal. It did NOT stick again. I broke down and bought some "boat tape" [[ame="http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003IN28H4/ref=oh_details_o02_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1"]Amazon.com: Pro Boat Clear Flexible Tape: Toys & [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41B%[email protected]@[email protected]@41B%2BtcILpxL[/ame]]. so far, this is working very well.


----------



## Parrothead Jim (Apr 7, 2004)

I have the smaller registration and made a mounting plate out of Plexiglas with I cut to the size of the sticker. I used the rudder screw holes on the top back deck of my kayak and screwed the plate to the deck. Just put a new sticker on it this year.


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

I lost my oh numbers and one of my registration stickers by my second ir third float. I then tapped my registration and registration sticker under the lid of my hatch.....

I have been stopped by a ranger to do a safety check and I told him what happened. He told me I SHOULD get a new sticker. At the end of our conversation I asked him what would happen if I didn't get a new sticker by the time I got stopped again and he said....nothing would probably happen. I was legal because I had registration...it just wasnt visible so id probably get checked quite often. Its been the only time I have been checked. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Yes you have to go to ODWC office to get replacement for alternative sticker. I lost my registration before my new yak even hit the water back in march. Diddnt lose sticker tho. 

You can not put the sticker on the rough pebbly surface so find a spot that is smooth and use denatured alcohol (not rubbing alcohol) and clean it with paper towel. Let dry and put new sticker on.


----------



## Nubes (Dec 3, 2012)

or you can always move to KY where you wont get harassed with silly laws like this. When I got into kayak fishing I was completely surprised at all the goofy water restrictions and even trailer restrictions for hauling a kayak. Ohio's motto should be- Ohio, "the harassment state" My first ever outing in kayak was on East Fork and the water cop rooted through my stuff and was in the middle of giving me a ticket when he found out I was a KY resident and stopped and luckily my buddy who is from OH was about to put his kayak in the water but didn't because he saw me getting harassed. Good thing too because had he come out he most certainly would have got a ticket


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

I cut apiece of plexiglass and riveted to my yak with no probs 
At all.
T


----------

